# Coming out of dissociation



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Been recently diagnosed with depression, Dr think I've been like that for awhile, even before H leaving me. Of course it's gotten a lot worse since then. I've been dissociating for awhile- telling the dr I was actually fine and coping really well when the evidence in various forms I'd completed showed I was doing very badly. How messed up is that? 

I've jut dropped Facebook, deactivated it. I can't face all those happy people anymore. I told friends and family and beside the one oh that's too bad, I'm sorry, blah blah blah, they haven't asked at all. And these same peopl writing notes about how great their marriage is, loading holiday pics of them all loved up. I just can't take it. No one gives a **** anyway. I may as well drop off the face of the earth. The only people calling me are wanting money off me for bills I can't pay. 

It's like I'm finally feeling my depression instead of saying how great everything is. 

Sorry this is rambling. I've nowhere to express myself except her. I've no one to talk to. 

Feel like I've fallen off the cliff now.


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

chopsy huggs ....

I'm so sorry you are feeling so down..its a dark place sweetheart.
 You must feel very lonely in that space. 

I so understand what you mean about seeing all those happy facebookers- you feel like screaming..can anyone see me? Right?

And wish the world would have a pause button and give you a break.

I've been there- only a breath ago when my business was drowning. 
It's a really hard place.

Are you in therapy?...Maybe see if you can get some help through your doc...theyll give you a referral. In Australia we are allowed ten free sessions. That's what I'm doing. Do you have any programs like that in UK>?

If you can't afford it they have free online support..sometimes you just need to talk....we have Beyond Blue in Aus.
Another thought- what about a blog? I started one and it's been a great platform to express what Im feeling through this journey we didn't want to be on. 
Tumblr is good for that. 



With the creditors asking for money..see if you can give them the minimum payment-that's what I'm doing. Explain your story.

And look around..look at your things..can you sell anything on e-bay or put it on a notice board at you're local shopping centres? Even old books, music you don't listen to, anything. 


The only wise little thing I can say Chopsy-is this too shall pass.

I promise.


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks Angel, I really appreciate your support. I'm on a waiting list for counselling, up to six months. I'll check if there is an online support available. 

I've actually started a blog but haven't posted yet, might get on that in next few days. 

Shall report back, thanks again for your thoughtful message


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

thadda girl...... i know its raining hard right now but the sunshine will be on your shoulders soon.... 
dont
give
up 
on
you
xx


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Been battling depression and anxiety for years. Got really bad when wife left and is just starting to ease up some. I was diagnosed by two doctors. I know what feeling depressed is like. Sometimes I don't know how I will make it one more second. Knowing this, I empathize with you. Take care of you and do well.


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks 2ntnuf.


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

Chopsy said:


> Been recently diagnosed with depression, Dr think I've been like that for awhile, even before H leaving me. Of course it's gotten a lot worse since then. I've been dissociating for awhile- telling the dr I was actually fine and coping really well when the evidence in various forms I'd completed showed I was doing very badly. How messed up is that?
> 
> I've jut dropped Facebook, deactivated it. I can't face all those happy people anymore. I told friends and family and beside the one oh that's too bad, I'm sorry, blah blah blah, they haven't asked at all. And these same peopl writing notes about how great their marriage is, loading holiday pics of them all loved up. I just can't take it. No one gives a **** anyway. I may as well drop off the face of the earth. The only people calling me are wanting money off me for bills I can't pay.
> 
> ...


Blogs are good to verbalize your thoughts. I have one on wordpress and it's helped me. Let me know if you start one and I'll follow you.


----------

